

Startup Quote: Jean-David Chamboredon, CEO, ISAI - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/3125395856

======
raychancc
To build a startup is a marathon. To run fast is good. To adopt the right slow
pace is often required.

\- Jean-David Chamboredon

<http://startupquote.com/post/3125395856>

